
ISRO: Reusable Launch Vehicle - nautical
http://www.isro.gov.in/technology-development-programmes/reusable-launch-vehicle-technology-demonstration-program-rlv-td
======
nautical
More reading : [http://indianexpress.com/article/technology/science/isro-
rlv...](http://indianexpress.com/article/technology/science/isro-rlv-science-
india-takes-baby-step-towards-reusable-space-shuttle-today-2814507/)

